# electrical issues



## lil booger (Dec 19, 2004)

well I am new to this forum so let me start by saying thank you in advance for any help.
I am trying to help out my sister-in-law with her car. It will not start, as a matter of fact it will not even attempt to crank. It is a 97 altima w/5 speed
It acts like the clutch switch is not working but I removed it (both of them) and they bench tested fine. So now I am trying to figure out what to do next. The car runs fine if you push start it. Also the ign. switch is a little hard to turn sometimes. Just to complicate things a little more, the crazy thing seems to start just fine once it gets warmed up. but this may just be a coincidence. I got it to start a couple of times but now it will not crank at all.
Oh yea, the battery tests fine, and all the electrical items function properly.
So if any one can help I would greatly appreciate it. Maybe if I get this thing fixed I will get my Xtera back.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Make sure the starter has a good connection and that cable is good. Also try to start it with the lights on. If the lights dim alot when you try to crank it then the starter has worn brushes and the commutater bar is bad, If the lights don't dim if the cable is shown good (with full battery voltage at the starter terminal) then either the starter solenoid is bad or the start signal is not reaching the solenoid. You can unplug the solenoid and check for the start signal with a test light but I would pull the starter and have it tested whatever the case. Also consider buying a Haynes manual for the Altima or if you want to go all out you can buy a Nissan factory service manual.

Troy


----------

